# high idle, aux idle, fast idle



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

anyone have a high idle in there diesel i have a 95 f250 powerstroke 7.3 i need a high idle kit anyone know where to get one??

thanks

Sean


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

You can get a chip from DP-Tuner with a high idle option.

Sounds like you are just interested in the stock setting and Hi idle, which Jody at DP-Tuner can do for you, there is many different RPMs he can set it up for.

You could get a couple of different settings on the hi idle if you wanted.

check it out, you have two chip options, the new F6 and the F5

http://www.dp-tuner.com/index.php?p=product&id=89&parent=0

http://www.dp-tuner.com/index.php?p=product&id=30&parent=0


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Doakster, how do u like your DP? I have a diablo, and Im investigating the SCT because I want a little more tunability. 

Id love to here your opinions on it.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Jody at DP specializes more in 7.3, and I noticed you have a 6.0, but Jody does do custom tunes on the SCT for the 6.0 and I've heard people are very please with it. 

But as far as the DP for the 7.3 I couldn't be happier, overall there is no comparison between a custom tuner and your standard stuff, i.e Diablo, superchips, etc.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks, yeah I am going to with a custom tuner, and I thought I had settled on the SCT, but i have also heard good things about the DP as well, soooooo the hunt continues.....


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ford445;602127 said:


> Thanks, yeah I am going to with a custom tuner, and I thought I had settled on the SCT, but i have also heard good things about the DP as well, soooooo the hunt continues.....


well like I said, you can get the SCT from DP, but he erases the stock tunes that come on it and puts his own on it, good stuff.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

newplower;601778 said:


> anyone have a high idle in there diesel i have a 95 f250 powerstroke 7.3 i need a high idle kit anyone know where to get one??
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sean


what do you need the high idle for


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

high idle is really nice for engine warm up if you running a pto or emergency vehicles with all the lights on at the accident scene. ford does sell a AIC controller plugs right in and theres 2 models one was digital LCD screen so you can see what trucks or vans pcm is seeing or one without a LCD thats one is common used on emergency vehicles


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

mike psd;602223 said:


> high idle is really nice for engine warm up if you running a pto or emergency vehicles with all the lights on at the accident scene. ford does sell a AIC controller plugs right in and theres 2 models one was digital LCD screen so you can see what trucks or vans pcm is seeing or one without a LCD thats one is common used on emergency vehicles


Hmm...never heard of this, got a link or anymore info?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Stud Bro;602175 said:


> what do you need the high idle for





mike psd;602223 said:


> high idle is really nice for engine warm up if you running a pto or emergency vehicles with all the lights on at the accident scene


Yup the Hi Idle is a nice option, you can also use it during jump starting, I've used mine when I run my winch on my trailer.

Jody used to only offer it as strictly an RPM increase of what ever you wanted, but now he can incorporate the Exhaust Bypass Valve to open and close for faster warm ups, just as the stock 7.3 does as cold temperatures.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Doakster;602237 said:


> Hmm...never heard of this, got a link or anymore info?


of the controller


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

mike psd;602253 said:


> of the controller


yeah, just wondering if you have anymore info on it.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Doakster;602257 said:


> yeah, just wondering if you have anymore info on it.


i found this for anyone looking for info AIC controller


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

That is an interesting little box. 

I guess my preference would be to not have a big box to mount somewhere when I can just turn up the idle with the touch of a small button on my tuner. 

I guess the only benefit to it is that you can fine tune the idle. If I needed to do that I would just put a few different idle set points in my tuner. 

Plus that thing has all the safety interlocks, which I supposes is a good thing, although I bet if I asked Jody he could work his magic and do the same. I bet that box is a little pricey.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

new there like about 500 i saw online few places used about 200 prob ones out there less . but gotta remember the person with a fleet truck and doesn't want a tuner and wants a stock truck which is there choice might prefer this like i said most commonly found on tow trucks and emergency vehicles. even some on the cutaway chassis buses have them . i do remember some on here having one in ther 7.3 last winter


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

mike psd;602438 said:


> new there like about 500 i saw online few places used about 200 prob ones out there less . but gotta remember the person with a fleet truck and doesn't want a tuner and wants a stock truck which is there choice might prefer this like i said most commonly found on tow trucks and emergency vehicles. even some on the cutaway chassis buses have them . i do remember some on here having one in ther 7.3 last winter


I agree with you on the fleet truck use, hands down the AIC would offer alot of options for a service truck as far as controlling the RPM.

And it you could fine one for 200, that's not bad at all.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

Actually the main reason for the high idle tune is to reduce "wet stacking" of the cylinders. Diesel engines will build only a small amount of heat when they are at zero percent load, they will never reach full operating temperature unless they are under a load. 

"wet stacking" is when not all the fuel is burned completely, They say to keep EGT's above 275 to eliminate wet stacking.

Newer powerstrokes automatically engage high idle when they have been idling in park for a while.


Just let it warm up for a few minutes and drive slowly until it's warm.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah true has anyone seen the one from dfuser.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

beaver2;602494 said:


> Actually the main reason for the high idle tune is to reduce "wet stacking" of the cylinders. Diesel engines will build only a small amount of heat when they are at zero percent load, they will never reach full operating temperature unless they are under a load.
> 
> "wet stacking" is when not all the fuel is burned completely, They say to keep EGT's above 275 to eliminate wet stacking.
> 
> ...


My truck will never idle lower than 300 degrees, even in the stock setting. Plus the 7.3 has a function during colder temps to automatically idle up the engine after a certain time period, to keep things warm.

I do see you're point with wet stacking, it's more of a concern with large industrial engines, and if a powerstroke is at idle and not burning the majority of the fuel than there is some issues going on. I've never heard of a problem with wet stacking in a PSD, but it can happen in big diesels that are designed and like to run with a good load on them.

. 


newplower;602604 said:


> yeah true has anyone seen the one from dfuser.


I looked at that box and it seems pretty simple and effective, for 79 bucks it's not a bad deal, if only idle adjustment is what your are looking for.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

yea all i want is idle control nothing fancy. do you think it will mess anything up i have to splice into the throttle pedal assembly...


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

The AIC is only available on the 7.3's. No option for the 6.0 or 6.4. We had them on every one of our work trucks with the old 7.3, but it was not an order option on the 6.0 or up. Figures, cause the 6.0s need all the help they can get on cold days, takes them too long to idle up on their own. J.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

newplower;603196 said:


> yea all i want is idle control nothing fancy. do you think it will mess anything up i have to splice into the throttle pedal assembly...


I don't see any problem as long as the correct wires get spliced, should be too hard. But if you're really worried about it, I'd call around to junk yards and try to find a wrecked ambulance or a work truck (F-450/550), I bet you could pick up a used AIC pretty cheap.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah true just the price got to me on this one


----------

